# Malediven Safari Januar 2021



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Hammer GEIL!!!!!!


----------



## Peter117 (7. Juni 2021)

Ich will auch wieder hin...


----------



## ralle (7. Juni 2021)

mach mal weiter !!


----------



## Krallblei (8. Juni 2021)

Yalla  

Wir planen Malediven für über Weihnachten. Allerdings gäbe es auf unserer Inseln kein Bier, das macht mich nicht glücklich


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es.
Willkommens Drink ist geschlürft.




Internet funktioniert auch. Das Safariboot hat eine Internetverbindung.




Jetzt wird es zeit das ganze Tackle zu montieren. Mehr dazu am Schluss, was dabei und was funktioniert hat.




Sonnenaufgang parat für die erste Ausfahrt.




Frühstück haben wir uns auf den Fishing Dhoni mitgeben lassen um ja keine Angelzeit zu verlieren. (Wir waren jeden Tag  10 - 12 Stunden unterwegs. Die Crew hatte ganz schön lange Arbeitstage. Haben die aber Klaglos mitgemacht. Danke dafür das ist nicht Selbstverständlich.




Jetzt kommen wir langsam zu dem was wohl die meisten Interessiert.
Red Snapper und GT. Noch sind sie klein, aber wir fangen ja gerade an.















Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juni 2021)

Sieht gut aus! Mal sehen, was noch kommt!


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Mal sehen, was noch kommt!



Ein paar grimmig schauende Fische und lachende Angler


----------



## warrior (8. Juni 2021)

Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom fishingdhoni einstellen. Falls vorhanden. Danke


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

warrior schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom fishingdhoni einstellen. Falls vorhanden. Danke


Natürlich


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es.
Wir waren uns alle einig das dies eine Tour zum Stickbait/Poppern wird.
Bei den Überfahrten zu den Reefs haben wir natürlich einen Wobbler hinterher laufen lassen.
Einige schöne Wahoos konnten wir damit erwischen. Die mussten leider auch ihr leben lassen und in unseren Magen landen (mehr dazu später) Dagegen haben wir GT usw. wenn es möglich war Realist.













Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Yalla
> 
> Wir planen Malediven für über Weihnachten. Allerdings gäbe es auf unserer Inseln kein Bier, das macht mich nicht glücklich


Einheimische Inseln sind Alkohol frei. 
Ist so und kann ich gut damit leben wenn ich mal wieder dort bin.
Unser Safariboot bei der tour hat eine Lizenz
Fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Juni 2021)

Tja Krallblei, neues Ziel suchen 

Bier gehört halt schon dazu! 

Ansonsten macht das gerade wieder mega lust auf mehr..... 

Danke und weiter


----------



## Bayer100 (8. Juni 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Tja Krallblei, neues Ziel suchen
> 
> Bier gehört halt schon dazu!
> 
> ...


Weisst Du was

Auf den Grund des Lockdown hatten damals die Importe nicht so richtig funktioniert. 
Harte Sachen wahren zu haben. Aber Bier ist irgendwo hängen geblieben.
Machte uns  aber nix. 
Auch mit Mineralwasser kann man auf einen schönen Fisch Anstossen.


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juni 2021)

Hallooooo??

Hast du uns vergessen?


----------



## warrior (15. Juni 2021)

Schade das es nicht weitergeht, hätte gerne noch ein paar größere Fische gesehen


----------



## Bayer100 (16. Juni 2021)

Sorry für die lange Pause.
Habe gerade jede menge Arbeit. Darum nur ein paar Bilder.
Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Juni 2021)

Arbeit geht vor. In kleinen Häppchen serviert bleibt von den Bildern mehr hängenMacht echt Bock


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juni 2021)

Häppchen? Wir haben richtig Hunger


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. Juni 2021)

Seelische grausamkeit, will auch


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juni 2021)

Geile Fische!!!!!


----------



## Bayer100 (23. Juni 2021)

Noch ein paar Bilder. Irgendwann kommt noch eine Zusammenfassung. 
Sorry bin gerade im Stress um 2 Monate mit Wohnmobil in Norwegen vorzubereiten.

Gruss Martin


----------



## jvonzun (5. August 2021)

danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. August 2021)

Tolle Fänge, Tolle Fotos und schöne Fische, Petri


----------

